# Event ID 7 - has a bad block... Hard Drive Issue...



## NetKnockout

*HELP* Thanks, in advance for any and all help! *HELP*

* "The device, \Device\Harddisk1\D, has a bad block."*

I am an advanced user, and would not be posting if I could have figured this out on my own... Anyhow, my mouse recently started "sticking"... I figured I would defrag/ check drivers/ clean drives/ etc., however, I wasn't able to defrag, as I repeatedly received the message below:









Each time I would follow the instructions and reboot, however it appeared that my efforts weren't being acknowledged. So, I decided to find a freeware fast defrag program and did, Driver Heaven Tune XP,.... (see below)...










I ran the defrag on my 2nd drive, (my G drive)... Though, it took much longer than I had hoped and I ended up canceling the defrag.... I then tried to retrieve something from that drive and was told that the disk in drive G is not formatted, would you like to format it! ... Tried system restore, no luck... Checked the event manager and there are more than *1,866 error items listed for the past 24 hours!!!! *(See below)... The error message was: The device, \Device\Harddisk1\D, has a bad block. (see below)...(Note: I don't think the letter D is referencing any particular drive, I'll post a SS of my drive list as well...)




























I went to computer management... Where it listed both my hard drives and said they were both active and healthy?????










Then, I zipped over to Panda for a virus scan, then to PC Pitstop where I ran the full test, and scanned my pc for driver updates. Whilst running the driver scan I received the messages posted below....



















I've tried EVERYTHING I can think of... Mentally exhausted, I stand before you, wearing a pleading expression and doleful eyes, as I break into song, "Help me if you can, I'm feeling down, And I do appreciate you being round. Help me, get my files back safe and sound, Won't you please, please help me?"

~Niki~

PS. There were several other information and error messages, as well, some of them over a dozen times each....

The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: fasttx2k

The ATWPKT2 service was successfully sent a start control.

The Network Location Awareness (NLA) service entered the running state.

The IMAPI CD-Burning COM Service service entered the stopped state.

The Computer Browser service terminated with the following error: 
This operation returned because the timeout period expired.


----------



## Frank4d

"\Device\Harddisk1\D" refers to your second physical drive (Harddisk1), so that is your G:\ drive. What type of drive is it?

I ask because your "The following boot-start or system-start driver(s) failed to load: fasttx2k" error seems to be related to a RAID driver.


----------



## NetKnockout




----------



## NetKnockout

Even more infomation is here:

http://forums.techguy.org/hardware/672038-has-2-simple-settings-configuration.html#post5512163


----------



## NetKnockout

*Under System Config - Boot Ini.*










*Also when I click this:*









*I get this:*


----------



## Frank4d

It looks like G:\ is an IDE drive. I cannot think of any reason why adding memory would hose your hard drive, but have you tried removing the 512MB you added when the problem began?


----------



## NetKnockout

No, I didn't because I couldn't imagine that that was the actual problem... I think more so, that perhaps some of my settings wound up changed??????? 

Oh, and should I delete the file I posted above?????

BTW: TY Frank


----------



## Frank4d

Yes, delete the "C:\CMDCONS..." line from boot.ini. Another thing to check is if the IDE cable for the G:\ drive is fully plugged in on both ends as it may have been pulled while installing the memory (though I would suspect windows wouldn't recognize the drive if it was, but who knows?).


----------



## andie666

Hi Nikki, just seen your mail, I've managed to fix the problems I had, had to reformat my slave but managed to recover files afterwards. Tried to reply to your email but it came back undelivered.

Funny how our problem drives are both maxtors of the same range!


----------



## andie666

just seen your song aswell! haha

when I was younger so much younger than today
we never owned pc's, we just went out to play


----------



## NetKnockout

Lol, Andie... It's a good song...: )
How were you able to recover the files afterwards? I have to admit that makes me more than a little nervous....

Ok, Frank I'll do as you suggested...
One more thing, *smiles sweetly*:


----------



## Mulderator

First--do a complete backup of your drive(s) because it may be a drive going bad. Are you using all IDE drives or any SATA drives? What I would do is disconnect all of your IDE devices except for the drive you need and see if the error occurs. If so, try a different cable for the main drive. What you want to do is systematically elimate possibilities. If you have another drive around, I'd try that it nothing else works--eliminate the possiblity of it be a main drive problem. But definitely backup your imporant information.


----------



## NetKnockout

WELL, hmm, you took so long to get here that the problem, has hmm, changed, in other words, GREW....

I was given advice from someone in a similar situation, to go ahead and format the drive and then use "RecoverMyFiles" to retrieve the info. Said it would take about 3 hours...
(See below)










Well, that was before the system crashed.....: (

Now, the system doesn't even reconize the drive....
*sniff sniff* I'm so sad......


----------



## Mulderator

NetKnockout said:


> WELL, hmm, you took so long to get here that the problem, has hmm, changed, in other words, GREW....
> 
> I was given advice from someone in a similar situation, to go ahead and format the drive and then use "RecoverMyFiles" to retrieve the info. Said it would take about 3 hours...
> (See below)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, that was before the system crashed.....: (
> 
> Now, the system doesn't even reconize the drive....
> *sniff sniff* I'm so sad......


DON'T REFORMAT THAT DRIVE. I have no idea why you would format a drive and then try to recover files.  If the drive is readable (just not bootable) you'll have no problem recovering your files. I've had that situation more often (i.e, the drive is not bootable, but readable) then I've had a drive die and not be readable.

You didn't answer the questions though--about SATA and IDE.

But in any event, it may not matter at this point. Do you have another drive? What I would do is take out the main drive and see if you can read it as a slave (and that's why I asked about IDE or SATA because SATAs don't deal with master/slave so we dont' have to go through that issue). Again--though, you need to eliminate possibilities--the cables for one. Could be the controllers. At this point though you are going to have to take out the drive if you can't get your system to even recognize it. If it were me--I'd try that drive on a knowledgable friend's computer (with a face like that you should have no problem finding a geek computer guy to do you a favor! ) to see if its readable or put a new drive in there or some drive that you can install windows and see if you can just read the old drive and copy stuff over.


----------



## NetKnockout

Mulderrrrrrrrrrrr.............


----------



## Mulderator

NetKnockout said:


> Mulderrrrrrrrrrrr.............


Knockooooooooooooooooooooooout..........................


----------



## NetKnockout

All gone...


----------



## Mulderator

Hey Niki--go back and delete that last post because you had some sensitive information. Here it is cleaned up.

Knockout's computer:



> Computer:
> Operating System Microsoft Windows XP Professional
> OS Service Pack Service Pack 2
> Internet Explorer 6.0.2900.2180
> 
> Motherboard:
> CPU Type Unknown, 2200 MHz (11 x 200)
> Motherboard Name Unknown
> Motherboard Chipset Unknown
> System Memory 1408 MB
> BIOS Type Award (04/11/05)
> Communication Port ECP Printer Port (LPT1)
> 
> Display:
> Video Adapter ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series (128 MB)
> Video Adapter ATI RADEON XPRESS 200 Series (128 MB)
> Monitor Plug and Play Monitor [NoDB]
> 
> Multimedia:
> Audio Adapter Realtek AC'97 Audio [NoDB]
> 
> Storage:
> Disk Drive Generic USB CF Reader USB Device
> Disk Drive Generic USB MS Reader USB Device
> Disk Drive Generic USB SD Reader USB Device
> Disk Drive Generic USB SM Reader USB Device
> Disk Drive Maxtor 6Y080P0 (80 GB, 7200 RPM, Ultra-ATA/133)
> Disk Drive SanDisk U3 Cruzer Micro USB Device
> Disk Drive ST3250823AS
> Optical Drive HL-DT-ST DVDRRW GWA-4166B
> Optical Drive IDE-DVD DROM6216
> Optical Drive SanDisk U3 Cruzer Micro USB Device
> 
> Partitions:
> C: (NTFS) 230262 MB (132536 MB free)
> D: (FAT32) 8194 MB (1428 MB free)
> 
> Input:
> Keyboard PS/2 Keyboard
> Mouse Logitech HID-compliant Cordless Mouse
> 
> NIC
> Modem Agere Win Modem
> 
> Peripherals:
> Printer Fax
> Printer hp deskjet 840c series
> Printer HP DeskJet 840C/841C/842C/843C
> USB Device USB Composite Device
> USB Device USB Human Interface Device
> USB Device USB Human Interface Device
> USB Device USB Mass Storage Device
> USB Device USB Mass Storage Device


----------



## Mulderator

You have an ATA drive. You've got two controller cables (most likely) switch the one that is attached to the other devices with the one that is attached to your primary hard drive first Then switch the controller the drive is on. And disconnect everything you don't need (CD especially) and just try it with the primary hard drive, monitor, keyboard, and mouse.

Do you have another hard drive you can put in that computer?


----------



## NetKnockout

Mulder - the drive that I am concerned with is a slave drive, it does not have an OS on it. I have two pcs, one is running XP/ the other, (which is brand new), is running Vista... Both HPs...
All extra hds I have are without an OS...


----------



## Mulderator

NetKnockout said:


> Mulder - the drive that I am concerned with is a slave drive, it does not have an OS on it. I have two pcs, one is running XP/ the other, (which is brand new), is running Vista... Both HPs...
> All extra hds I have are without an OS...


That's the ATA drive I assume? The Maxtor. The other drive appears to be a 250 Gig Barracuda SATA drive (I missed that the first time I looked). To be clear--there is nothing wrong with the SATA--i.e., the main windows drive, correct? It is the Maxtor drive that is the problem? If so, pull it out and try it on the other computer. If you have no extra IDE connections, disconnect one from the CD-ROM and hook up that Maxtor to it.

BTW--I still don't understand what you did--did you reformat that Maxtor? It is being recognized at least in your BIOS assuming that printout you gave us was done after the problem occurred. Did it used to be the "E" drive? Give us some more info here.


----------



## ipwnos

I can help. Uninstall your whole windows os (ipwnos=i own your operating system)

reinstall

boot in SAFE MODE

Go and run a defrag on your whole system (2-5 hours)

If it says that 1+ files were found, shut the computer down

Restart in OS.

If the problem is still occuring, try going to a word proccesor or something, typing anything, and save it on the desktop.

If you can save it on the desktop, we have an issue.

Go here and download this program: http://www.download.com/PerfectDisk/3000-2094_4-10349543.html?cdlpid=10654012

Install it then I will show you what to do.


----------



## NetKnockout

Yes, the Maxtor (80GB drive) is the one not being recognized. Yes, the print out was from today, (post issues). Yes, I formatted the Maxtor. It use to be listed as drive G. Yes, the primary drive with the OS on it is fine...


----------



## Frank4d

ipwnos said:


> I can help. Uninstall your whole windows os (ipwnos=i own your operating system)
> 
> reinstall


Why would she want to do that? The drive with the problem is not the OS drive.


----------



## Mulderator

NetKnockout said:


> Yes, the Maxtor (80GB drive) is the one not being recognized. Yes, the print out was from today, (post issues). Yes, I formatted the Maxtor. It use to be listed as drive G. Yes, the primary drive with the OS on it is fine...


Well unfortunately you got bad advice. I don't know why someone would have told you to format the drive and then try to recover the files. Go to Control Panel, System Tools, Computer Management, Disk Management. Does the drive show up there? If not, at this point, I would still try putting the drive in another computer and see if you can read it there (also see if it shows up in Disk Management)--if you can't I don't know what else to do. Perhaps someone else has some ideas. I think your original error indicated either something wrong with the drive or the controller or the cable, which is why I am telling you to try the drive in a different computer (as a slave). That would be an excellent troubleshooting step because you'd eliminate everything else as a problem except the drive. You have another computer so it should be very easy. If you can't read the drive in that computer then I think you are screwed unfortunately.


----------



## Mulderator

Mulderator said:


> Well unfortunately you got bad advice. I don't know why someone would have told you to format the drive and then try to recover the files.


I should qualify this because I don't know the exact advice or what the other person knew. I just know that reformatting a drive so that I could then try to recover the file on it would be the very LAST thing I would try after all else failed. Perhaps that was the only possibly solution left at the time, I don't know.


----------



## ipwnos

Take your drive, load it up in your other computer, go to disk properties (from computer)
then go to your formatter download one here (download on your other computer)

let me get the download hold on...

http://www.download.com/Drive/3000-2344_4-10048263.html?tag=lst-6

Download that on your other computer, make a drive entitled "Mattox Test" Drive

Copy your drive that is not working onto the Mattox Test drive

Unplug your troubled drive

plug back in to your problem computer

find the mattox test drive

upload it onto the desktop

go to comptuer>install drives

find your properties code

go to the send tab

type in the prop code

click install

reboot

it should work now.


----------



## NetKnockout

Thanks IP, however I cannot download that program, I've tried several different sites....: (


----------



## Mulderator

ipwnos said:


> Copy your drive that is not working onto the Mattox Test drive


How is she going to copy the drive if its not working and she can't access it?


----------



## ipwnos

Mulderator said:


> How is she going to copy the drive if its not working and she can't access it?


But it will work TEMP. with that download.


----------



## Mulderator

ipwnos said:


> But it will work TEMP. with that download.


Well at this point, I guess anything is worth a try.


----------



## NetKnockout




----------



## Mulderator

There's too many cables--I can't see--can you read that model number on the motherboard (looks like M2N something). Its an ASUS Motherboard correct? What model is it?


----------



## Mulderator

Ok--Knokout, I found it--you see the blue connection on the top left hand corner (I circled in red with Paint. Its partially hidden in the picture you posted. That's the IDE slot. You need to pull the cable from your other computer that connected to that drive and connect the same end into that blue connector then into your drive and add a power connector.


----------



## Mulderator

Here is your picture with an arrow pointing to the IDE connector.


----------



## NetKnockout

Ok, I tried but there are way too many cords in the way, I can't get to the slot, (I'm worried about screwing up my pc)... Anyhow, I tried to boot it as the master on the other pc, just to see what came up in the event manager... And it came up as the same error message... BAD BLOCK


----------



## Mulderator

NetKnockout said:


> Ok, I tried but there are way too many cords in the way, I can't get to the slot, (I'm worried about screwing up my pc)...


Just move them out of the way. You can also cut some of those straps that are holding them together to make it easier to move. No one ever got anywhere without taking a risk Knockout. I mean the worse that can happen is you discharge a static electric shock and you fry the motherboard! 

Seriously--its not a big deal--just be careful--see where everything hooks up--you can pull some connectors out to move the wires--just take pictures or notes as to where they connect. You will be very satisfied if this all works out because next time you won't be afraid.

Or just pack that damn drive up and send it to me. I'm damn curious now to know what the hell is wrong with it!


----------



## Mulderator

I forget--have you run chkdsk on that drive? Check here:

http://www.schrockinnovations.com/chkdsk.php

I would try that with a Windows CD since you can't get access to it through Windows. Use the /F option.


----------



## NetKnockout

I'll brave it in a little while... I was considering getting "SpinRite", any thoughts?


----------



## NetKnockout

Ok, she's in, and here are the results:


----------



## Mulderator

Did you run a chkdsk on it? If not do that.


----------



## Mulderator

Here--right from the horse's mouth (MS on chkdsk):

http://www.microsoft.com/technet/pr...serv/reskit/prork/pref_tts_ffgh.mspx?mfr=true



> Chkdsk is a command-line tool that scans and repairs volumes on the hard disk for physical problems, *such as bad blocks*, and logical structure errors, such as lost clusters, cross-linked files, or directory errors.


Use the /f switch.


----------



## Mulderator

BTW--chkdsk can take a long time to run (MS says possibly days) on a large drive like you have. So run it on a computer you can just leave for a few days if necessary.


----------



## Mulderator

If you can't get chkdsk to work, I would try GetBackData:

http://www.recoverdatatools.com/windows-data-recovery-demo.html

It has a demo version that allows you to see the data so if it works--you can buy it ($69) with no risk. It also has a 30 day money back guarantee so you really are not risking anything by using it.

I researched your problem a bit and someone else who had an unreadable drive was able to recover their data using that program. You could even try that instead of chkdsk because its probably a lot more user friendly--don't know because I never used it, but probably.


----------



## NetKnockout

I can't run chkdsk, nor any recovery tools, as I can't select the drive????


----------



## Mulderator

NetKnockout said:


> I can't run chkdsk, nor any recovery tools, as I can't select the drive????


Download the recovery tool I linked to because someone else had an unreadable drive and was able to salvage it. If that doesn't work, I'm outa answers Knockout.


----------



## NetKnockout

I did download it, again selecting the drive is not an option....: (


----------



## Mulderator

Have you tried cloning that drive using a cloning drive? I'm going to PM Johnwill to see if he has any suggestions.


----------



## NetKnockout

No, I haven't......... I'll wait to hear back from you.....


----------



## JohnWill

You need to first recover the partition information if possible. The *Unreadable* there is not a good sign.

You could give PC Inspector a try, I've used it in the past. There are many other data recovery applications as well, one of the better ones is: http://www.ontrackdatarecovery.com/

FYI, in the future, when you have a bad block, you should IMMEDIATELY stop doing anything to the drive and start considering data recovery first. You should really have a backup of any important data.

Remember: Data you don't have at least two copies of is data you don't care about.


----------



## JohnWill

Did you make any progress here?


----------



## NetKnockout

Nope, I tried both...: ( Going to try cloning the drive later tonight...... Maybe...... Might be out celebrating my b-day........


----------



## JohnWill

I'm not sure what a clone of the drive will accomplish, you'll have another copy of a drive you can't access!  I think you have to recovery the partition information to access any information at this point.


----------



## Mulderator

JohnWill said:


> I'm not sure what a clone of the drive will accomplish, you'll have another copy of a drive you can't access!


I was reading somewhere where someone was able to clone a drive they couldn't read and then was able to recover information from the cloned drive. I'm not sure why it would work either, but its worth a shot at this point--the worst that can happen is she'll get an error message stating the cloning program can't access the drive (which is what I expect will happen)--but she could get lucky. She met Mulder--so she's been big lucky once already!


----------



## Mulderator

At this point I think Knockout is down to trying every recovery software out there (as long as there is a free trial or demo) and praying.

Knockout--how old are you going to be? 23?


----------



## andie666

Just wanted to add a lil note and maybe an apology if I did give bad advice?? 

I'm really sorry to hear that you haven't managed to fix this yet Nikki, I only advised you from my own experience, I'm not an expert just a bit of a geek that learns as she goes along. It all worked for me which is why I thought it would be the best thing for you to try 

Really hope you get your data back at some point. 

Andie xx


----------



## Mulderator

andie666 said:


> Just wanted to add a lil note and maybe an apology if I did give bad advice??
> 
> I'm really sorry to hear that you haven't managed to fix this yet Nikki, I only advised you from my own experience, I'm not an expert just a bit of a geek that learns as she goes along. It all worked for me which is why I thought it would be the best thing for you to try
> 
> Really hope you get your data back at some point.
> 
> Andie xx


Nothing you could have told her to do would have caused the drive to be unreadable--that's a physical problem with the drive--it happens--they go bad. And all of us have given bad advice before--that's the best way to learn--let someone else screw up their system on your advice so you don't screw up your system taking your own advice! Johnwill has done that many times! 

What did you recommend that you think was bad advice?


----------



## Mulderator

Net--where are you girl? What happened?


----------



## JohnWill

Mulderator said:


> Nothing you could have told her to do would have caused the drive to be unreadable--that's a physical problem with the drive--it happens--they go bad. And all of us have given bad advice before--that's the best way to learn--let someone else screw up their system on your advice so you don't screw up your system taking your own advice! Johnwill has done that many times!


Watch yourself boy, or I'll have to strike by remote control.


----------



## andie666

Hey Mulder, I thought that maybe by advising Net to format before recovering had maybe messed things up more, hope it didn't anyway.

Could somebody please have a look at something I've posted?? Having a really annoying DirectX Issue.

http://forums.techguy.org/games/677...es-directx-issue-post5562357.html#post5562357


----------



## Mulderator

andie666 said:


> Hey Mulder, I thought that maybe by advising Net to format before recovering had maybe messed things up more, hope it didn't anyway.


Nope--she had the physical problem with drive BEFORE she formatted it. And I added a note saying that that may very well have been the only solution to possibly have worked and as it turns out she probably would have ended up at that point anyway (I shouldn't have said it was bad advice because I didn't know enough about what might have been tried already). My only issue was I don't think anyone should be formatting a drive as a way to recover data on it unless every other attempt has failed (then possibly a format repairs a physical problem not otherwise fixable and then you recover what data you can). And yes--you can unformat and recover but typically you need that because someone screwed up and formatted a drive and you need to recover the data (at least that's what I've typically seen). But sleep easy andie--nothing you did caused her drive to go bad. I would just in the future be careful about telling people to fomat their drives unless they have no use for any of the data on it.

We probably could have got it to work if Johnwill hadn't shown up!


----------



## JohnWill

I wonder who asked me to help here?


----------



## NetKnockout

Hey, GUYS/ GIRLS.... Sorry, I was out of town til today, but I'm back and wide open for suggestions!!!!


----------



## Mulderator

NetKnockout said:


> Hey, GUYS/ GIRLS.... Sorry, I was out of town til today, but *I'm back and wide open for suggestions!!!!*


You should know better than to give Mulder an opening like that! 

Anyway--try the cloning thing is the only suggestion I've got left other than getting on your knees and . . . praying!


----------



## Mulderator

JohnWill said:


> I wonder who asked me to help here?


I asked you and you said you didn't have time--then I linked to the profile and you showed up in 2 seconds flat!


----------



## NetKnockout

Ok, I download HDClone... And when I ran it on the other pc, it recognized both drives, and I believe it was going to copy the defective drive over to the other drive... However, it tossed out a warning saying that it would overwrite the data on the good drive, (which I don't want to have happen).... Is there a way that I can set up a partition or something? The defective drive is approx. 80GB, though it is not full, and the HD that it would be copied to, is a 250GB drive, however it has approx 130GB in data already on it... I know, lots of questions, sorry... Also, the HDClone software repeats that several options aren't available in the freeware edition... Is there a FREEWARE cloning program that would be a better bet? I did just download, XXClone, though I haven't played around with it.... ALSO, is there anyway that I can have it only clone files of a certain type, verses cloning the entire HD???


----------



## Mulderator

NetKnockout said:


> Ok, I download HDClone... And when I ran it on the other pc, it recognized both drives, and I believe it was going to copy the defective drive over to the other drive... However, it tossed out a warning saying that it would overwrite the data on the good drive, (which I don't want to have happen).... Is there a way that I can set up a partition or something? The defective drive is approx. 80GB, though it is not full, and the HD that it would be copied to, is a 250GB drive, however it has approx 130GB in data already on it... I know, lots of questions, sorry... Also, the HDClone software repeats that several options aren't available in the freeware edition... Is there a FREEWARE cloning program that would be a better bet? I did just download, XXClone, though I haven't played around with it.... ALSO, is there anyway that I can have it only clone files of a certain type, verses cloning the entire HD???


Not sure about that software, I use Acronis:

http://www.acronis.com/enterprise/download/ATICW/

and that lets you do a full image or drive backup with the trial version (or at least it did). With that you certainly can make a clone of an entire hard drive to a partition on a hard drive without overwriting it, it just depends on how you choose to do it.


----------



## Mulderator

Mulderator said:


> Not sure about that software, I use Acronis:
> 
> http://www.acronis.com/enterprise/download/ATICW/
> 
> and that lets you do a full image or drive backup with the trial version (or at least it did). With that you certainly can make a clone of an entire hard drive to a partition on a hard drive without overwriting it, it just depends on how you choose to do it.


BTW--I don't know if this will work as stated above, but if it were me, *I'd try it both ways.* In other words, I'd try cloning that drive as an exact copy to a new drive where Acronis essentially make as exact copy of the drive to the drive (which would certainly delete everthing you have on the target drive). While that's not necessary, we are trying heroic measures here and there may be something about the process of cloning and exact copy of a drive to another drive as oppossed to trying make a copy of the hard drive to a partition on another drive. In fact, the more I think about the more I think you should to it as an exact copy to another drive (which means you need a clean drive or a drive you don't care what's on it) because you then will need to use recovery software to recover what was on the drive before you formatted it. Point is I don't know how that recovery software works--it might need to have put the entire drive back to the way it was before the format.

Why don't you just copy what you need off the target drive onto your other computer or another good drive you have? In fact, I would do that anyway before screwing around with this--you may end up losing that data as well and never recovering the stuff off the first drive.

Come on Niki--you have to work with us here--buy a drive--they are VERY CHEAP. You don't want to half/arse this thing. You need a drive to replace the bad one anway, don't you?


----------

